# Username Changes Allowed for Premium Members



## pjk (Aug 26, 2009)

Username changes will only be allowed for people who are Premium Members. If you are interested in becoming a premium member, please visit this page.

Premium members get to change their username *once*.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 26, 2009)

Are spaces allowed in usernames


----------



## LNZ (Aug 26, 2009)

Almost all online places I visit do not allow you change your online name.

That's why I have seven current online names. The one thay I use here is the oldest (since January 1991) and suits the site the best. 

The other six are used in places that also suits the name the best.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 26, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Are spaces allowed in usernames


No


----------



## elcarc (Aug 26, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Are spaces allowed in usernames
> ...



lol i get the joke


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 26, 2009)

elcarc said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > rahulkadukar said:
> ...



Please Share


----------



## Rikane (Aug 26, 2009)

His username has a space in it >_>


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 26, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> elcarc said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...



hahaha


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2009)

but but but Woner got to!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought the joke was that the word 'username' has space in it, lol...


----------



## joey (Aug 27, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> but but but Woner got to!



I'll think you find that is because I authorised that change.

(what I meant to say is.. Woner is awesome)


----------



## mbrart (Aug 27, 2009)

I mistyped my username...but I already decided I'm going to just live with it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 27, 2009)

Pat, I was actually thinking that if you are a premium member you can change your username once. Perhaps charging for these services will help the forum costs hurt a little less.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dan. I have always wondered, what does make one a premium member?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 27, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Dan. I have always wondered, what does make one a premium member?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6105


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 27, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Pat, I was actually thinking that if you are a premium member you can change your username once. Perhaps charging for these services will help the forum costs hurt a little less.



Hmmm, if i could change my name, i would become a premium member asap.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 27, 2009)

If I could change my name (from Stachuk to StachuK...I hate it when people call me 'stachuk' in RL now), and change 'Member' to something other than Premium Member, I'd probably become premium.


----------



## rubixcuber (Oct 7, 2009)

lol, I hate my username because I'm actually esquimalt1 but for some reason, I don't know what I was thinking and decided to make my name as rubixcuber. (Which is my email lol) 

I recently made one that was esquimalt1 but I kind of don't like it because that account was made on July 2009, so it kind of makes me look like a noob  Ah well, that's alright. lol


----------



## Forte (Oct 7, 2009)

rubixcuber said:


> lol, I hate my username because I'm actually esquimalt1 but for some reason, I don't know what I was thinking and decided to make my name as rubixcuber. (Which is my email lol)
> 
> I recently made one that was esquimalt1 but I kind of don't like it because that account was made on July 2009, so it kind of makes me look like a noob  Ah well, that's alright. lol



Well, Alex Yu isn't a nub at all


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 7, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Pat, I was actually thinking that if you are a premium member you can change your username once. Perhaps charging for these services will help the forum costs hurt a little less.
> ...



But your user name is awesome!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 7, 2009)

I think this rule is a little hard. You have to choose your user name before you 
are really aware of the rules, at least I did. I for one would like to have my
user name changed to Mats Bergsten.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Actually, I'd like your name.
Hand it over. D:

Just kidding, but I've been playing with the idea of a new user with either my real name, or something with ZB, or a combination of both.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 7, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> I think this rule is a little hard. You have to choose your user name before you
> are really aware of the rules, at least I did. I for one would like to have my
> user name changed to Mats Bergsten.


+1
A simple change like this, or one from 'Stachuk1992' to "StachuK1992" really shouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 7, 2009)

if I would change my name I would either capitalize the first letter, replace the numbers with the letters they originally replaced or just use my full name (it's in my WCA profile anyway)

but I'm happy with the one I have now


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow. Ok. Just as I was about to make a new username this announcement popped up.


----------



## JL58 (Dec 30, 2009)

I see. 

You make a fool of yourself in some threads, even manage to get one closed ("problems with teens") just because you disagree with some posts and you want to change your name to clear yourself? I find it hilarious. Changing your name won't open your mind.


----------

